# First common ride......



## Lauren0210 (14 January 2014)

Evening!

i have signed up for 4 common rides over summer, they will be my first! 
I will be riding a hired horse that my friend used last year and that I have ridden on a hack, he is a great horse and I'm comfortable on him, however, being my first common ride I am a wee bit nervous... Bonchester is the first one in may and was wondering if anyone could give me advice/tips? Also what to expect from the route?

Thank you in advance.

lauren


----------



## Daisystar (16 January 2014)

Hello 
The rides are great fun! I did my first last year, i did 3 and had a brilliant day for each of them. I havent done bonchester before, is it a fast one?

Planning on a few this year, would love to do more but it costs so much to hire lol

You will have a great time, hopefully the weather is as good as last year!

where are u hiring from?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 January 2014)

One tip for you, Vaseline!!

Other than that have fun and stay off other people back sides,


----------



## Lauren0210 (17 January 2014)

Daisystar said:



			Hello 
The rides are great fun! I did my first last year, i did 3 and had a brilliant day for each of them. I havent done bonchester before, is it a fast one?

Planning on a few this year, would love to do more but it costs so much to hire lol

You will have a great time, hopefully the weather is as good as last year!

where are u hiring from?
		
Click to expand...


Hey, I'm booked for bonchester, Lanark, crayling and Edinburgh !
which ones did you do? I paid all my deposits of £50 so I only have the balances to pay..
i am riding Clyde from lasswade, I've ridden him before and will have a few hacks on him before the rides.


----------



## Lauren0210 (17 January 2014)

Ha ha! I'll remember the Vaseline !!

I will do my best to avoid bums! But watching the videos it looks some what impossible at times!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 January 2014)

Lauren0210 said:



			Ha ha! I'll remember the Vaseline !!

I will do my best to avoid bums! But watching the videos it looks some what impossible at times!!! 

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Take yourself out to the side, my last wee mare would double barrel anyone up her bum and wore a ribbon. If you see red stay back. I had my shin broken with a lovely compound fracture because a horse freaked at a bottle neck reversed and lashed out. I wasn't even close to the horse but due to its rapid backwards movement I had no reaction time.

Just so as you know as having been on both ends and been doing the rides for about 7 years I've been there and seen it 

Have fun


----------



## Jenni_ (17 January 2014)

Well jealous! Haven't done one in years and now don't have my own. I could hire but none of my friends seem to be doing any this year 

If you can stash a bottle of juice/ water. or take a hipflask  

If its a warm day- if you're wearing a jacket try and make sure your shirt is sleeveless or you'll melt!


----------



## Lauren0210 (17 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Take yourself out to the side, my last wee mare would double barrel anyone up her bum and wore a ribbon. If you see red stay back. I had my shin broken with a lovely compound fracture because a horse freaked at a bottle neck reversed and lashed out. I wasn't even close to the horse but due to its rapid backwards movement I had no reaction time.

Just so as you know as having been on both ends and been doing the rides for about 7 years I've been there and seen it 

Have fun 

Click to expand...

i will take heed... Thanks for the advice, I will definitely use it, did you ever do Bonchester at all, or crayling?


----------



## Lauren0210 (17 January 2014)

Jenni_ said:



			Well jealous! Haven't done one in years and now don't have my own. I could hire but none of my friends seem to be doing any this year 

If you can stash a bottle of juice/ water. or take a hipflask  

If its a warm day- if you're wearing a jacket try and make sure your shirt is sleeveless or you'll melt!
		
Click to expand...

I think we are going to try and get a saddle flask, very expensive though!

Thanks re short sleeve shirt, I will make sure I get one.

You should come along, my friend Ged and I are doing Lanark, bonchester, crayling and Edinburgh.  We are hiring from lasswade, and will be going a hack on 8th February at lasswade to get ready for it and a couple more after that!

If you fancy joining us feel free to get in touch, my email is mckinlaylauren@yahoo.com.


----------



## Kallibear (17 January 2014)

We'll prob see you on Lanark and Edinburgh. 

Wear comfortable pants that aren't going to rub. And a decent bra with straps that don't fall down (most irritating! ).

Stay back from other horses and don't assume they're not kicked just because they've not got red ribbons ( I know quite a a few kickers in RS who don't have ribbons).

I prefer to either be right at the front,  or right at the back, where there's space. I'm on my own horses thought, so I don't want them falling down unnoticed holes etc.

Think of your horse. The poor animal does 6+ hrs of hard fast riding (often with open saddle sores) and doesn't need you sitting on it over the stops.and breaks (plenty people do ). They're often tired stiff and sore and not interested in the racing either.

Wear suncream and a short sleeved shirt if it's hot! And a waterproof jacket if it's wet.  

And make sure you go to the after ride parties !


----------



## Daisystar (17 January 2014)

Lauren0210 said:



			Hey, I'm booked for bonchester, Lanark, crayling and Edinburgh !
which ones did you do? I paid all my deposits of £50 so I only have the balances to pay..
i am riding Clyde from lasswade, I've ridden him before and will have a few hacks on him before the rides.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't done any of those, really want to do Edinburgh this year but will just need to see how funds go!  Last year I did currie (my home town) Penicuik and Musselburgh Monday.  They were all fab and had a great day out! As others say don't get too close, keep as much room as u can!  Also take a camera if u can, I got some fab pics last year 

This year I'm hiring again from Lasswade and doing currie and Penicuik, can't wait. Might see u on a hack sometime at Lasswade!


----------



## Lauren0210 (17 January 2014)

Kallibear said:



			We'll prob see you on Lanark and Edinburgh. 

Wear comfortable pants that aren't going to rub. And a decent bra with straps that don't fall down (most irritating! ).

Stay back from other horses and don't assume they're not kicked just because they've not got red ribbons ( I know quite a a few kickers in RS who don't have ribbons).

I prefer to either be right at the front,  or right at the back, where there's space. I'm on my own horses thought, so I don't want them falling down unnoticed holes etc.

Think of your horse. The poor animal does 6+ hrs of hard fast riding (often with open saddle sores) and doesn't need you sitting on it over the stops.and breaks (plenty people do ). They're often tired stiff and sore and not interested in the racing either.

Wear suncream and a short sleeved shirt if it's hot! And a waterproof jacket if it's wet.  

And make sure you go to the after ride parties !
		
Click to expand...

loving the pants and bra advice! was thinking my sports one may fit the bill !!

thats very interesting about not staying on during breaks, I will make sure I jump off and give him some time to rest.  Are you on Facebook? I've been on the common rides page trying to find out about Bonchester... It's good to see faces to put to names.  Do you know anything about Bonchester?

lauren


----------



## Jenni_ (17 January 2014)

Lauren0210 said:



			I think we are going to try and get a saddle flask, very expensive though!

Thanks re short sleeve shirt, I will make sure I get one.

You should come along, my friend Ged and I are doing Lanark, bonchester, crayling and Edinburgh.  We are hiring from lasswade, and will be going a hack on 8th February at lasswade to get ready for it and a couple more after that!

If you fancy joining us feel free to get in touch, my email is mckinlaylauren@yahoo.com.
		
Click to expand...

I'll check those dates and drop you an email!



Kallibear said:



			And make sure you go to the after ride parties !
		
Click to expand...

This is the most important part!


----------



## Lauren0210 (17 January 2014)

My good husband will be picking us up after so that ged and I can have a dram so we should definitely be hanging around for the parties!


----------



## jmlima (17 January 2014)

Lauren0210 said:



			Hey, I'm booked for bonchester, Lanark, crayling and Edinburgh !
...
		
Click to expand...

Crayling was excellent when I did and it was my first one, excellent for starters. I've found Edinburgh boring in the morning (just thundering around the fields) but cool in the afternoon with the return to town... 

I always stay at the front, just after the marshals. Started in the back and did not like it at all, found it much nicer in the front. 

Best advice, be very careful with what other people are doing, and don't ever assume that because people are riding they all know how to do it, or worst, that they can control their horses.


----------



## Jnhuk (18 January 2014)

Good fun. We usually do the whipman ride out from west Linton. Have been a spare rider also which is good fun and a lot less expensive than going the hireling route but always take my own stirrup leathers when doing that as some of the tack is unbelievable. Lasswade and Murray B at Harelaw are usually good to hire from but some of the others......omg!


----------



## Lauren0210 (18 January 2014)

Jnhuk said:



			Good fun. We usually do the whipman ride out from west Linton. Have been a spare rider also which is good fun and a lot less expensive than going the hireling route but always take my own stirrup leathers when doing that as some of the tack is unbelievable. Lasswade and Murray B at Harelaw are usually good to hire from but some of the others......omg!
		
Click to expand...

West Linton was on our short list, so hard to decide! I don't really know too much about bonchester and that's the one I need to find out about as its first..
yeah, lasswade seem to know what they are doing and have goods preparation hacks!


----------



## Lauren0210 (18 January 2014)

jmlima said:



			Crayling was excellent when I did and it was my first one, excellent for starters. I've found Edinburgh boring in the morning (just thundering around the fields) but cool in the afternoon with the return to town... 

I always stay at the front, just after the marshals. Started in the back and did not like it at all, found it much nicer in the front. 

Best advice, be very careful with what other people are doing, and don't ever assume that because people are riding they all know how to do it, or worst, that they can control their horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the advice, I'll keep that all in mind.  I kinda think the thundering around the fields will be the fun bit though lol


----------



## Jnhuk (18 January 2014)

Have a look at the set of three videos on youtube of last year's Whipman  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdyBp74Rns4&list=UUPUjxCkCUF6pIVQdEnLhC4A&feature=c4-overview

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwHaT19G9FM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUPUjxCkCUF6pIVQdEnLhC4A


----------



## Lauren0210 (19 January 2014)

Jnhuk said:



			Have a look at the set of three videos on youtube of last year's Whipman  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdyBp74Rns4&list=UUPUjxCkCUF6pIVQdEnLhC4A&feature=c4-overview

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwHaT19G9FM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUPUjxCkCUF6pIVQdEnLhC4A

Click to expand...


Hey thanks for that, I've been obsessed with these videos on you tube for the last week or so, I just can't seem to find out any more on bonchester, the only video was leaving the village.


----------



## JenTaz (20 January 2014)

Haven't ever done bonchester or crailing, but I am sure they will be good, you have had some good advice from people so far, just something else to add, chose who you ride round with wisely, one year at musselburgh I had to change group as there was a gentleman on a hired horse from lasswade going round the ride out holding his reins upside down, scared the living daylights out of me as i thought every time we trotted/cantered he was going to fall off.

Also as others have said make sure you stay back from horses with red ribbons in their tails, its my pet hate at rideouts when people cant stop their horses and use someone elses horses bum as a break! drives me insane especially when I take my own horse round the common rides, and he does kick out, hence the red ribbons but some people just don't respect them and wonder why on some occasions my horse has caught a few people rather than the horse.

Definately recommend taking a hip flask if you can get a hold of one also, makes the rides more fun


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (20 January 2014)

Can anyone explain what exactly these 'common rides' are and what they entail?

Sorry to sound a bit thick, it's just I can't tell if they're similar to the fun rides we have in Wales! I'm moving to Scotland in the spring and this sounds quite interesting


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 January 2014)

This was the last rideout i did with my Veteran he was awesome at them and I frequently ended up helping keep people on horses mid ride and chasing after loose ones as he was so good at it 

http://youtu.be/-WypVFwRyVA

Ive been to pretty much them all excpet annan and reidsweir just due to working and distances etc. Dont have a horse to do them on now and refuse to pay the prices to lease one as Id rather have something faster  Would gladly take round someones whose horses needed the experience even if the rider/owner wasnt up for it as I think they give the horses great experience.

I used them to bring Stella on and get her more comfy in company and to get her bolder galloping and out and about. Great things I think.

Common ridings are supposed to be checking of the boundary stones of border towns between scotland and england. What they really are are up to 30miles of beautiful countryside sometimes wasted by numpties on horseback who cant ride sober never mind drunk as lords.

They are a great amount of fun if you know what you are doing and can avoid the numpties lol I made lots of friends at them and have had a ball for the last 8 years


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (20 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Common ridings are supposed to be checking of the boundary stones of border towns between scotland and england. What they really are are up to 30miles of beautiful countryside sometimes wasted by numpties on horseback who cant ride sober never mind drunk as lords.

They are a great amount of fun if you know what you are doing and can avoid the numpties lol I made lots of friends at them and have had a ball for the last 8 years 

Click to expand...

They sound remarkably like the hunting scene in mid Wales (but without the hunting part!). Right up my street - I love riding open countryside and my Big Ears is a peach in the open and amongst other horses. I'll have to do some more research


----------



## JenTaz (20 January 2014)

SarahThomas, you will love them if you love the mid wales hunting scene, have heard what the hunts are like round here and they sound exactly like common riding  one thing i will miss loads about staying in wales this summer will be the ride outs!


----------



## nixxyz (23 February 2014)

Ditto what everyone else had said, ive done the common rides for 20 odd years and ive always had a follower come to the rest stops with a picnic and water for the horses. Its a welcome sight a sandwich and a lovely cool bottle of water lol. 
I usually ride with a friend who hires from the same place as myself so our horses get on and we can try and pace ourselves throughout the ride. Nothing worse than being in a group whose horses hate each other. 
We're doing lauder Saturday and Kelso Tuesday this year and im already looking forward to it. Did Flodden last year and it was absolutely immense, being apart of history for the 500th anniversary is something I will never forget


----------

